# Do you think I'm taking in too much Protein ?



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

This is my macros breakdown

3300 KCals per day

1000 cals 250g Protein

1650 cals 413g Carbs

650 cals 72g Fat

I'm 5' 9", 162lbs and 21 y/o. Est - 13% BF.

Reason I'm asking is that when I take in over around 200g of Protein my farts are just brutal. Every 2 secs and absolutely vile. I know lots of people say they get this and it's caused by protein.

Is this because I've taken in more than my body can make use of so I'm just farting and Pooing out the rest ?

its becoming a bit of a problem, if I hold them in I get a very sore stomach and have to end up just doing a big one anyway that just smells awful. My mate who I train with gets this too.

Could it be a dairy protein intolerance ? I usually drink a lot of milk and Whey.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Something is causing it, but simply listing your macros isn't going to help much. How many meals, what foods?

Too many shakes can cause this btw.

You might want to fast for a day to help reset your GI system and start again.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

scott.taylor said:


> This is my macros breakdown
> 
> 3300 KCals per day
> 
> ...


I am glad I don't have to hang around with you


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Correct me if I'm wrong but the body only digests 35g of protein per 1 1/2 to 2hrs (ie per meal if your bashing in 6-7 meals a day) ?? So anything over that gets wasted


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

I wish I didn't have to hang around me either ! Hah.

It always gets bad when I have either Whey or Milk mainly, but less often if I get my protein from meat. I can't really cut out milk and whey though as they are very convenient sources for me. I wouldn't be getting enough cals/pro if I cut them out.


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Its only a few farts man!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

I think you need more fats mate, protein looks fine/tad high, carbs bit high for off days maybe... id reduce carbs slightly and increase fats a bit, personally

- - - Updated - - -



jimmywst said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but the body only digests 35g of protein per 1 1/2 to 2hrs (ie per meal if your bashing in 6-7 meals a day) ?? So anything over that gets wasted


wrong


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but the body only digests 35g of protein per 1 1/2 to 2hrs (ie per meal if your bashing in 6-7 meals a day) ?? So anything over that gets wasted


your corrected mate you are wrong.

so if a body can only digest 35g protein then your saying a skinny 180lb bodybuilder just starting out can digest the same as say ronnie colman at 300lbs.

I go by 1.5g protein per lb of body weight, some go higher than that.

To the op it depends on what foods you eat, are you geting good fiber also, try taking a probiotic and dont depnd on protein shakes too much.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> your corrected mate you are wrong.
> 
> so if a body can only digest 35g protein then your saying a skinny 180lb bodybuilder just starting out can digest the same as say ronnie colman at 300lbs.
> 
> ...


Fair play fella I see your point..food for thought lol.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

jimmywst said:


> Fair play fella I see your point..*food for thought lol*.


very punny


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Lol funny thread. I fart like fcuk anyway! I love my own brand, also means i can clear the areas in the gym where i want to train.


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Maybe try one of those good bacteria supplements.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

jimmywst said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but the body only digests 35g of protein per 1 1/2 to 2hrs (ie per meal if your bashing in 6-7 meals a day) ?? So anything over that gets wasted


Oh dear me.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

I feel like if i have my shakes with milk i get this but with water im fine .. Also it could be down to too much fibre .. Are they solid poo or diaraha ?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Trust me take a few charcoal tablets with your meals and it will help take the smell away!!


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

I wouldnt say 250g is too much, its a good start imo


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

huge monguss said:


> Its only a few farts man!


A few ?

At a wild guess, I probs do about 386 farts each day.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

scott.taylor said:


> This is my macros breakdown
> 
> 3300 KCals per day
> 
> ...


I don't think that's excessive protein, although I think it is ample for your bodyweight and no need to go much higher until you get heavier.

Whack up an average days meal plan, maybe we can identify a problem there.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Lactose mabye


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

I've kinda narrowed it down to being something to do with Dairy or Lactose or whatever.

Is there a Protein Powder I could replace Whey with ?

I don't want to use Soy because its, well, ****.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Get some new protein that doesnt cause this

get some wheat grass powder it helps the smell

charcole as mentions

get some digestive enzmes

and some fibre


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

What Protein doesn't contain Dairy ?


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

fxck me 400+ carb a day? - but EVERY day?

scott do u not cycle ur carbs?! u have 400+ a day- everyday?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

scott.taylor said:


> What Protein doesn't contain Dairy ?


Meat


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

scott.taylor said:


> What Protein doesn't contain Dairy ?


Lol


----------



## gym warrior (Dec 9, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but the body only digests 35g of protein per 1 1/2 to 2hrs (ie per meal if your bashing in 6-7 meals a day) ?? So anything over that gets wasted


Watch this, BioLayne explaining protein


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

its all part of the B/B lifestyle


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

jimmywst said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but the body only digests 35g of protein per 1 1/2 to 2hrs (ie per meal if your bashing in 6-7 meals a day) ?? So anything over that gets wasted


Corrected


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

Well what Protein POWDER doesn't contain dairy ? Is there any out there that are as good as whey but won't make me fart like **** ?


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

And what's wrong with 400+ grams of carbs Everyday ? What should I be doing instead ?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

it's probably the lactose from the milk or from cheaper protein powders


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Yep I'm going with protein isn't too high at all but your carbs are too high at 160lb


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Struggling to see why his carbs are too high?


----------

